# Feiern mit dem Cousin



## msimpr (24. Mai 2018)

Guten Tag

Ich habe ein Anliegen 

Mein Cousin geht sein Leben lang gern feiern. In Prinzip jedes Wochenende. Nun ist es so, dass er mich als seinen Cousin quasi ausschließt.

Er will mich also nicht dabei haben.   Ich selbst wohne ca 55 Minuten von ihm entfernt er in Buchholz ich in Hamburg.

Habt ihr mal mit Eurem Cousin gefeiert? Ich bin 25 er 23.


----------



## Desrupt0r (24. Mai 2018)

Bannt ihn doch endlich. Danke.


----------



## aloha84 (24. Mai 2018)

.....schon komisch.
Eine Psychose würde ich nicht ausschließen.

@msimpr
-->falls es so ist,  such dir Hilfe.


----------



## Stueppi (24. Mai 2018)

Pech, Familie heißt nicht automatisch das man sich mögen muss.


----------

